# New born calf goes missing!



## thatgoatshower (Aug 15, 2013)

It has been the weirdest thing. We assumed our cow named Lucy would have her baby soon, but we were planning on locking her in a smaller pasture for her to safely do this; anyway, this morning we saw her, the herd, and the cutest little calf out in the 50 acre pasture, we were so excited! Until the calf diassapeared, it simply walked (on it's own) into the woods and did not return, it wasn't scared or spooked, it simply walked. Lucy has been mooing and searching for the little calf, but cannot find it. We have now searched for it outselves. We assume he has passed away due to something like a bite or weird fall, thing is, when he walked away, he appeared to be the most perfect, healthy, strong little thing. This is so sad ): it's 100F outside and we are super worried. Any ideas or advice??!!


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

We had a cow and calf get out at night into the woods and mom came back in the morning (for grain) not concerned at all that baby wasn't with her. We waited a couple hours, we searched.. Nothing.. We were about to say the same thing. Coyote got it or it died and that's why mother wasn't concerned but I was determined to find at least a body for peace of mind. So we gathered up the dogs and after about an hour searching my dog was up ahead looking down at something. Now, this is a BIG 120 lb dog and he's not exactly quiet. When I got there I see this black baby calf all curled up sleeping. Thought maybe he was sick or injured but Nope he was fine. When we got him back close to pasture he started bawling and mom came running over. So... Keep searching is my advice!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, how bizarre, I am very sorry. 

Do you have any old wells on the property, the calf may of fell in?

Predators may of gotten it too. I am surprised the cow didn't follow the calf when it was going off.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I really hope you can find him. Could he have gotten through your property fence? I would contact all neighboring ranches (if possible) and ask about him. Post a missing animal ad on Craigslist, and maybe in your feed stores ect. It is likely that he already drank his needed colostrum and might make it through the night by himself.

So sorry about this.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Keep looking, our Mommas usually know where their calves are, even if they can't get to them, that's when the crying starts. Sometimes we need to walk with our Mommas until they show us where the calf is hiding. They kind of look at us like we should know where the calf is until we get to the spot where the calf is and then Momma will zero in on the calf. Newborn calves are horrible about responding to Momma's call unless they are hungry.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thats pretty typical. Moms often hide their babies, and theygo tothe same area theywere told to hide in to sleep. Is the mom a first time mom? First timers are kinda dumb bout their babies sometimes. Had one that I think had a premee baby, she was never around, id go out there and shed follow me around balling for the calf 
Til I found it then she would feed it. If Ieft them shed leave. The calf ended up dying. She abandoned the next one and she wasnt around long after that. I give them two chances to produce a calf to weaning time, if they dont theyre gone.

I remember spending many of hours looking for a baby and mom would bring it out later that day. So keep looking, likely she will find him and bring him out eventually.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

I tend to agree with the others here. If this all happened just this morning there is a very good chance it is just off sleeping somewhere.
This has happened more than once with our baby goats. They have sent us into panic mode , for hours on end, just to find up they were snuggled up in some tiny little out-of-the way place,.... sleeping. :sleeping:


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Can you halter up the momma and take her into the woods with you? Maybe baby will pop up when it hears the momma close by.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you ever find the calf?


----------

